# Doe won't lift



## lindseykaye05 (Oct 12, 2010)

I have an older (about 2 years) doe that I tried to mate with one of my young bucks (7 months) last night.  I checked before I put her in the bucks cage and it appeared that she was ready - she was red on her genitals.  The buck tried to mate several times but the doe refused to lift her tail.  I put her back in her cage for the night. 

This morning I went to put her back in the bucks cage and when I went to grab her she made a new growling noise and acted aggressive towards me (this has never happened before).  I still put her in the bucks cage and again he tried to go after her but she was not interested.

Any ideas what is going on?  Is there a chance she is pregnant and acting moody?  Will I have to wait to see if I get babies or can I try again tonight?  Any help would be appreciated, I am very new at this.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 12, 2010)

You may not be catching her at the right time of her cycle. Watch for signs of interest.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 12, 2010)

Rabbits also need about 14 hours of daylight to breed with the shorter days she may just not be getting enough light.


----------



## lindseykaye05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you.  I thought her vent looked dark pink/red but maybe not.

Sheep Girl - hopefully its not the shorter days that are affecting her.  I am in Texas and didnt attempt to breed until now because its been so hot.  Surely I do not have to wait until spring time?

Hopefully this will get easier!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 14, 2010)

We've had problems with heat here as well, so I can understand that.

If you hang some lights in your barn, like old christmas lights, and set tham to a timer so that they even out the daylight hours you can trick your rabbits into breeding. It is what I do during the winter.

It gets dark here at like 7:00 now, so we've been using lights in our barn.

It works and is easy to set up. 

She also just might not be ready. Is she still young?

It does get easier with time. When your rabbits are older they will breed easier and you will be more rabbit savy as well.


----------



## lindseykaye05 (Oct 19, 2010)

The buck is young but she is about 2 years old and has been bred before (to other bucks though).  I have a couple days and then I am going to attempt to feel for bunnies...  attempt because I have never done this before.

Thanks for the suggestion about the Christmas lights, we may have to try that!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 19, 2010)

Feeling for babies is easy. Just make sure what you feel is round and smooth and not hard or rough, like droppings.

It's probably just the buck's age. Some does are very particular about their choice in bucks. 

Sorry I had to ask the age. Forgot to read the first post thoroughly.


----------



## lindseykaye05 (Oct 20, 2010)

No problem, thanks so much for your help!


----------

